# S13 240sx Coupe with S15 CONVERSION, R34 WHEELS, DET!!!



## Guest (Jul 25, 2002)

HOLY CRAP. It doesn't matter if this has been posted before, it should be posted again and again. Look at this:

http://www.imagestation.com/album/index.html?id=4292052037&mode=&idx=0


Incredible. That is from "darknight" on 240sxforums.com. I need that car. Oh my god.


----------



## rios (Jun 10, 2002)

wow, that is incredibly nice. thats what my drea 240sx would be. nice touch with the mags!


----------



## dono200sx (May 2, 2002)

all u have to say is DAYUM! I love it!


----------

